#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [商品] 遊戲王5Ds'

## sanari

遊戲王的新作品
5Ds'
從大家手拿決鬥盤時代變成大家騎著改裝機車決鬥XD
改裝機車內建決鬥盤功能XD
要使用還要用專屬的環境魔法卡 高速世界(SP．ワールド)
而這代的主角身上都會有龍之痔
聽說一共有五個
是某時代的神龍為了封印地上的邪惡，然後把自己強大的力量分成五等份

此片我沒在追ＸＤ
只有看部份幾集

星塵龍
主角　不動遊星的龍
效果：當對手發動破壞場上卡片的效果時，解放此卡，對手的卡片效果無效破壞，因此效果進墓地的當回合結束，可從墓地特召


紅魔龍
主角宿敵　傑克的龍，聽說還有爆裂型態ＸＤ
效果：此卡對對手場上守備怪獸攻擊的場合，在傷害計算結束後破壞對手場上所有守備表示的怪獸。此卡在結束階段在我方場上表側存在的場合，此卡以外這回合沒有行使攻擊宣言的我方怪獸全破壞。


黑薔薇龍
算是女主角吧　魔女　十六夜アキ的龍
效果：此卡同步召喚成功時，可以破壞場上存在的全部卡片。一回合一次，我方墓地存在一體植物族怪獸從遊戲中除外，將對手場上一體守備表示的怪獸變成攻擊表示，到該回合的結束階段前攻擊力變成0

----------


## wingwolf

每一只龍都好酷！
看起來都好強啊

遊戲王裏的怪物又多又好看^^

----------


## SkyKain

喔喔~
我在追這個呢~~
現在龍才出現3只呢
非常期待另兩隻妖精龍和機械龍的出現啊（自己編的XD）

----------


## 雷德托爾

看到這部作品時非常傻眼...

戰鬥卡為啥可以和機車扯上關係啊!

他騎車時卡片不會飛走嗎?囧

不過我挺喜歡黑薔薇龍的~好美~

----------


## 阿翔

好酷哦！
不過黑薔薇龍不是應該草屬性嗎？
薔薇是花嘛…
暗係的那隻很帥，
翔喜歡^^

----------


## 黑貓騎士

那張薔薇黑龍好...恩...該用帥還是可愛來形容呢?



我認為啦...(別打我!!)

遊戲王還是第二代"怪獸之決鬥"系列比較好看ㄟ...

不過GX也不差啦!

讓我有點期待新系列...

5Ds啥時登臺阿?

(問心酸的...

沒時間看...)

----------


## sanari

> 那張薔薇黑龍好...恩...該用帥還是可愛來形容呢?
> 
> 
> 
> 我認為啦...(別打我!!)
> 
> 遊戲王還是第二代"怪獸之決鬥"系列比較好看ㄟ...
> 
> 不過GX也不差啦!
> ...


那也要GX的第二季 第三季 第四季先來吧
才輪得到5Ds
而且5Ds的決鬥採用機車的方式
就某方面來看(有鼓勵飇車之嫌)
應該會無法通過新聞局的標準(像台視的海X王就有字幕說,片中的吸菸為不良示範等)
就拿卡片的機台來說
甲X王者 恐X王者 時X魔女 三X誌等
在台都可以售販
而遊戲王的卡片機台被例入賭博性電玩
一樣都是卡片機台
就差那麼多

還是去用謎之管道看看吧


第四隻龍
動畫已經出來了
效果不明...
因為他現在算是被封印中

----------


## sanari

5Ds的五龍加傳說的紅龍...

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

‧3‧ 當初看了這個就絕德黑薔薇不錯

收了三張...

----------

